# الرجل والمرأة



## مونيكا 57 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*الرجل والمرأة​*


*الرجل والمرأة  جزءان، كل منهما يُكمّل الآخر، فالرجل فعل أكثر منه سكون، غريزته تدفعه إلى البحث والاستكشاف، وحركته تقوده للهدم والقتل والقتال، يريد أن يصنع التاريخ ويحقق المستحيل بمجرد قواه، لذا يستخدم الوقت للعمل أكثر منه للاستمتاع، لأنه يريد أن يُسجل له التاريخ الأعمال والوقائع والأحداث، فحواسه بأثرها شعلة نارية ملتهبة على الدوام، نستطيع أن نقول: إن الرجل نهم في كل ميادين الحياة
أما المرأة فعكس الرجل، فهي تجمع ولا تفكك، تُجبر ولا تكسر، تبنى ولا تهدم ، لها سرعة بديهة، ورقة شعور، ورهافة حس.. أكثر من الرجل، لأنها تدرك بالقلب أكثر منها بالعقل، فلا يهمها التحليل والبرهان والحجة والإقناع، تذهب بسرعة إلى الغابة قبل أن تستقصى الوسائل المجدية للوصول إليها، هي أكثر عاطفة من الرجل، فهل لنا أن نقول: إن الرجل عقل والمرأة قلب! ولكن فلنحذر، لأن العقل كثيراً ما يقسوا بأحكامه، لو فكر يوماً بدون قلب، وكم يتهور القلب في حبه إن هو أحب دون عقل.

لقد أثبتت الدراسات أن الرجل أكثر قوة من المرأة، وهو يستخدم قوته تجاه الأشياء، إلا أنه جبان تجاه نفسه، يخفى قلقه واضطرابه وحيرته وشكه، والتشاؤم والإلحاد لا يأتيان من المرأة، بل من الرجل.. ولكن إن كان الرجل قوة والمرأة ضعف، إلا أن ضعف المرأة يبحث عن قوة وسلطة، والعزم الرجولي يرغب في حماية ذاك الضعف، علماً منه أنه سيلقى إزاءه حنواً ولطفاً، لا يجده عند ما شابهه من الرجال.
كثيراً ما يجرح الرجل أكثر مما يعصب ويصلُب ويُميت.. لكن المرأة تضمد الجراح، وتحتضن الميت وتغسّله بدموعها وتكفنه بحبها، لأنه ابن بطنها وثمرة حشاها، وعصارة دمها، ونحن لا نسلب من الرجل حب العطاء، ولكـن إن كان الرجـل يُعطى فالمرأة هى عطاء!
إن قلنا إن الرجـل صخر منيع يحمل البناء الشامخ، فالمرأة نهر بديع يحيط به، يبدّل صلابته إلى لين، ويكسوه بالأزهار.. وإن قلنا إنه عمود صلب في قوته، فالمرأة وردة تنبت جواره، وتطوقه بجمالها، وتزين صدره بحسن زينتها!
إذن لا يمكن للرجل أن يعيش بدون المرأة، وإلا لماذا خلق الله لآدم حواء، والعجيب أنه لم يخلقها من قدميه لكي لا تكون له عبدة، ولا من عقله لكي لا تسود عليه، لكنه خلقها من أضلعه لتكون قريبة من قلبه، يُحبها وتحبه، ولهذا فإن من عرف الحب طريقه إلى قلبه، وإن تزوج لا يفكر في الطلاق، لمشكلات جسدية أو خلافات شخصية! فالطلاق خيانـة وطعنة نجلاء في صدر الحب!
هل نظرت مرة لإمرأة عصفت بها آلام الهجر، وأحزان الفراق؟ ما مصير أولاد مهملين، قطّب الحزن وجوههم، وكست القاذورات أثوابهم، فحولتهم إلى وحوش بشرية، قلوبهم قاسية، وطباعهم غليظة ، وضمائرهم ملتوية؟ وماذا أقول عن المضار اللاحقة بخلاص نفس الزوجين من جرّاء الطلاق ؟ فهل الزواج هدف أم وسيلة للوصول إلى قلب الله ؟ وعندما يعرّض أحد لزوجين نفس الآخر إلى الهلاك، ألا يعرّض ذاته أيضاً للهلاك ؟ ما هو الزواج إلا نفسان، تتوكآن الواحدة على الأخرى لكى تصعد إلى الله!
إن رفض الرجل أن المرأة تحتضن برحمها الطفل وسط العذاب قبل أن يولد، مثل الأرض يشقها المحراث، فتصمت لتحبل بالزرع الخصب، وأنها مصباح يضئ له في ظلمات الوجود شعاع أمل، ضلع بل جزء مستل من جسده وكيانه، يعود إليه ليصله بالينابيع الأبدية، ضاع مفهوم الحب الصحيح، وأخفق في الرجل والمرأة 



والمرأة إن تجاهلت أن الرجل وحده هو الذى يُخرجها من عزلتها ووحشتها، ويجعلها أماً للبنين، ربّة للأسرة، سيدة فى المجتمع، يفجر طاقات الخير فيها ويحولها إلى ينبوع سخاء وعطاء، وأنه يوم جعلها أماً، كان يحترق بالجير الحي لصنع طينة البناء لكي يبنى بيتاً قوياً، فإن مصير حبها سيكون الفشل، وإن فشلت في الحب فحتماً ستخسر معركة الحياة!
وقد يقول بعض الرجال: إن النساء شديدات المطالب، كثيرات الإلحاح، فمهما بذلنا في سبيلهن، وقدمنا من التضحيات والخدمات لا نستطيع إرضائهن، ننزل إلى بطون الأرض لنستخرج الذهب والماس، ونغوص في لجج البحار ننتزع اللآلئ ، ونصوغ الحلي ليتزين بها، وبعد ذلك لا نظفر بحبهن وودهن! 

فتجيب النساء: بنا حاجة إلى قلوبكم أكثر من لآلئكم وحلاكم، فالرجل الذى لا يهب إمرأته قلبه فوق ذهبه لا يهبها شئ، والرجل الذى لا يمنح زوجته ربه فوق قلبه، لا يكون قدم لها سوى دراجة أطفال، تلف وتدور بها حول نفسها! إنها بحاجة إلى تغذية إيمانها، لتكون منزهة في حبها، حكيمة في قراراتها..
إذن فالحب يحتاج إلى جهاد لينمو ويستمر، وفى المسيحية لم يعد الحب مجرد هوى عنيف، يتخذ من الآخر واسطة لزيادة إحساسه بالحياة، أو تحقيق أمله فى السعادة، أو إشباع عواطفه المضطربة ! بل أصبح الحب إتجاهاً روحانياً يسمو بالغريزة، وينظر للمخلوق البشرى على أنه كائن سماوى، ويتجه نحو الآخر لا لكى يدنسه ويشوه صورته، وإنما ليخدمه ويرعاه ويسهم فى تحقيق سعادته، ويشترك معه فى تثبيت دعائم ملكوت الله على الأرض، وهذا هو قمة الجهاد!
لقد تجسد المسيح، ولكن لا ننسى أن المرأة هي التي احتضنته في رحمها، وأرضعته لبنها، وهدهدته طفلاً على ركبتيها، وهيأته لرسالته الكبرى وتضحيته العظمى ، وبهذا تكون المرأة أصلحت ما أفسدت، وجبّرت ما كسّرت، استُلت من جنب آدم فتركت جُرحاً كان سبب عثرة، وها هي تصبح خشبة خلاصه وبالتالي صليب فدائه!
ولهذا بعد أن أسهمت المرأة في رسالة الحب الإلهي المتجسد، صارت جاذبية الأنوثة فيها تحمل طابعاً مقدساً، تليّن الجبار وتصقل المغامر وتروض المتمرد، أصبحت أداة - إن أراد- تقوده إلى الحب السامي، إلى الله، وعندما يسمره الحب عليها ستكون خشبة تُغرس فيها المسامير، فإن لم يتهيأ لها أن تسمو به إلى السماء تكون على الأقل قد رفعته عن الأرض. 




نقلا عن مدونة الراهب كاراس المحرقى​*


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الله



موضوع جميل جدا الرب يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2009)

> تصبح خشبة خلاصه وبالتالي صليب فدائه!
> ولهذا بعد أن أسهمت المرأة في رسالة الحب الإلهي المتجسد، صارت جاذبية الأنوثة فيها تحمل طابعاً مقدساً، تليّن الجبار وتصقل المغامر وتروض المتمرد، أصبحت أداة - إن أراد- تقوده إلى الحب السامي، إلى الله، وعندما يسمره الحب عليها ستكون خشبة تُغرس فيها المسامير، فإن لم يتهيأ لها أن تسمو به إلى السماء تكون على الأقل قد رفعته عن الأرض




راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااا يا مارثا

كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا

الموضوع كله جميل جدااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> الله
> 
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا الرب يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااا يا مارثا
> 
> كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
تسلم ايدك
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> تسلم ايدك
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*لقد تجسد المسيح، ولكن لا ننسى أن المرأة هي التي احتضنته في رحمها، وأرضعته لبنها، وهدهدته طفلاً على ركبتيها، وهيأته لرسالته الكبرى وتضحيته العظمى ، وبهذا تكون المرأة أصلحت ما أفسدت، وجبّرت ما كسّرت، استُلت من جنب آدم فتركت جُرحاً كان سبب عثرة، وها هي تصبح خشبة خلاصه وبالتالي صليب فدائه!

*
الموضوع بأكمله رائع 

انما اعجبتني هذه العبارات

كل الشكر الك الاخت ماثا

سلام المسيح معك دوما





*
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*أشكرك أخى كليمو
الرب يباركك​*


----------

